# CI's Little Cigar Blowout



## seyer0686 (Aug 23, 2008)

Got this in my email and didn't see any discussions on it yet. Wondering what the general consensus is on these brands and if any are worth it. For less than a buck a stick and some as low as 5 cents I may jump on a couple boxes



> Here in Pennsylvania our politicians have instituted a new tax on so-called "small cigars," plus a hefty floor tax on existing on-hand inventory. Rather than pay these taxes, we're discontinuing our sales of small cigars - that means a massive liquidation sale....well below cost in most cases, some as low as 5-cents a cigar and none even remotely close to a buck. *CI Faithful: if ever there was an opportune time to buy miniatures and cigarillos this is it!*
> 
> Bite-sized treats at crazy prices.
> 
> ...




http //www cigarsinternational com/html/spec event.asp


----------



## Nitrosportman (Oct 26, 2009)

seyer0686 said:


> http //www cigarsinternational com/html/spec event.asp


your link no worky!!!


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Try this:
Cigars International
It may be through emails only; so it may not come up correctly. Thats why I try to signup for any email listing I can for cigar places. Got another Email addy for "business"


----------



## Rookee (Aug 5, 2009)

Damn the white owls are sold out :rotfl:.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Rookee said:


> Damn the white owls are sold out :rotfl:.


Don't worry Jeff, I got you a box of







on thier way for ya!!!!

I grabbed a box of Alta Gracia. For $8 and the free shipping link, they are cheaper than you can get them of the Devil Site.... 
I am going to try them for the small drive to and from work.... For $8 if they are crappy, I just feed them to the birds!


----------



## bilingue23 (Jun 7, 2009)

I dont usually smoke smaller cigars, but i picked up a box of the Erin go Bragh's, for $8.50 plus free shipping. Figure i can chew on them in the winter when i cant smoke. We will see how good they are! Dont usually buy flavored or infused stogies, but these sounded good.


----------



## Nitrosportman (Oct 26, 2009)

thebayratt said:


> Try this:
> Cigars International
> It may be through emails only; so it may not come up correctly. Thats why I try to signup for any email listing I can for cigar places. Got another Email addy for "business"


thanks i was missing the under_score


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

I wish they had Swishers there =(


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Have only smoked cigarillos once in awhile like the named brand ones,,,Montes, Cohibas, Partagas. Even with the named brand I didn't get any satisfaction out of them. Wish I had as it would be a nice little break when you want something quick and has taste.


----------



## JeffNYC (Oct 9, 2009)

Bought a box of Erin Go Bragh naturals and Leon Jimenes Cafe Coretto's, my first cigarillos. Waited too long before the Don Linos were sold out...


----------



## danmcmartin (Jul 25, 2009)

I got the Erin Go Bragh's, one of the naturals and one of the irish creams. For about $15 total, you can't go wrong. I've been looking for a smaller, shorter smoke for the winter. Now I have a hundred.


----------



## weezel32 (Oct 10, 2009)

I grabbed two boxes of the EGB Irish Creams. Good quick bar/social smoke. I like to throw some minis in a pocket-size tin I have when I go to the bar.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Are the EGB Irish Creams worth the $8???

Taste wize??

I got the Alta Gracia Natural Cigarillos to try and for the cold nights/days comming up. May get the EGBs also just in case!


----------



## weezel32 (Oct 10, 2009)

The EGBs aren't going to blow anyone away with their taste. I use the approach of "better than a cigarette" for a quick smoke. I do prefer them over the Cohiba minis, the only thing smaller than a petit I have tried to compare it to.


----------



## aka DaBigKahuna (Jun 20, 2009)

I ordered the EGB natural and Irish. I've heard good things about them and decided to try them out. I believe La Aurora makes them.


----------



## bilingue23 (Jun 7, 2009)

Ok, got the EGB Irish Creams today. I am surprised how small the box is. Didnt think a box of 50 would be so small. Also, they smell and taste just like Black and Milds.... I think i might have made a huge mistake buying these.... Oh well, at least they were cheap.


----------



## danmcmartin (Jul 25, 2009)

bilingue23 said:


> Ok, got the EGB Irish Creams today. I am surprised how small the box is. Didnt think a box of 50 would be so small. Also, they smell and taste just like Black and Milds.... I think i might have made a huge mistake buying these.... Oh well, at least they were cheap.


Ya the boxes are tiny. These really are 10 minute smokes. I haven't tried yet, but the Irish Creams smell great and the natural have a good toasty tobacco smell.


----------



## SJester (Dec 4, 2009)

I just finished an Alta Gracia natural. There's not much to say about it. It's nice, but right around where a real cigar would be hitting its stride, the cigarillo gets short enough to burn your tongue. In all, pleasant and way ahead of a cigarette. Medium clouds of smoke. Think of it as a sample clip of cigar smoking.

It has an interesting construction, BTW. It's just filler (not shreds, but can't call it 'long' filler) and a binder, no wrapper. It can be a bit ugly but the one I tried held together nicely for the few puffs it afforded me.

In the end, it's weird. I feel like I have unfinished business. It lit and burned quickly. I went outside with a book but didn't even get to open it before everything was over. It seems like I should be apologizing to someone "I'm sorry sweetheart that it went so fast. I don't know what went wrong."


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 25, 2009)

bilingue23 said:


> Ok, got the EGB Irish Creams today. I am surprised how small the box is. Didnt think a box of 50 would be so small. Also, they smell and taste just like Black and Milds.... I think i might have made a huge mistake buying these.... Oh well, at least they were cheap.


I really don't like Black and Milds, I hope the naturals are different. I get my box of EGBs tomorrow, (plus a fiver of excalibur dark knights  ) I hope these are alright, only $8 but i'll have fifty of them.


----------



## danmcmartin (Jul 25, 2009)

Posted a review here:


----------

